# About Form S1



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello All! 

Mark received a letter from the DWP a few months ago, we were not sure what it was for, so we sort of ´filed´it away and never thought of it until today when I came across it again. 

It says ´We have now completed our enquiries into your application for medical cover in Spain and enclose two copies of the form S1. Take your S1 to your local sickness insurance office to be registered´. 

When we first arrived to Spain, he came with me to the GP so we could both register, and we did, he got his SIP number, he is still paying taxes in the UK as we´ve got a business there, and has his European Health Insurance Card, which I am not sure is valid anymore since he is a resident in Spain now?

He has never been sick or been to the GP in all the years I have known him, lol! So fingers crossed it would all be ok.

Thinking of doing the ´Pareja de Hecho´ or even ´marriage´, so these tiny problems will go. 

Anyone knows what we should be doing with the form S1... and what is it for?

Ta!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lolito said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Mark received a letter from the DWP a few months ago, we were not sure what it was for, so we sort of ´filed´it away and never thought of it until today when I came across it again.
> 
> ...


The S1 form is to enable you to get reciprocal cover in Spain because you paid NI in the UK. You need to fill it in and use it before you can claim free healthcare in Spain
jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> The S1 form is to enable you to get reciprocal cover in Spain because you paid NI in the UK. You need to fill it in and use it before you can claim free healthcare in Spain
> jo xxx


mine arrived all filled in at their end............ must find them............... just in case


----------

